

Steve Jobs action figure looks real - geoka9
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/TECH/web/11/22/steve.jobs.action.figure.mashable/index.html

======
phlux
The only problem is that it is not compatible with any of my other action
figures. Also, I had to buy the iPlay License just to use it.

He doesn't work with any of my other action figure furniture either... I had
to buy the iHouse, the iChair as well.

I tried to have him use my older iCar - but couldnt, I had to upgrade to the
iCar Pro which wont even go in REVERSE unless I pay extra!

When I inquired about having him interact with Barbie, they said that Steve
wouldn't work with Barbie's open play system because it would devalue my play
experience with Steve.

Also, the Steve doll was 4 times as much as any of my GI Joe or Barbie
dolls....

But hi turtle neck and jeans really do look good on him

